# Started in Lisbon - now Algarve



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

My wife and I have been in Lisbon a year and it is coming to the end of our rental contract. 
We are looking at moving south to the Algarve for work reasons. 

A bit of a shame as we are city people and Lisbon is a city that seems to be improving all the 
time.

Anyway. I hope I can ask this question on here - all the serching I'm doing online for longterm rentals are maily vaction rentals. 

Anyone got any tips on sites or agents? I'll go down there at the end of the month to make contacts but I'd like to be one step ahead anyway. 

Hope some one can point me in the write direction! we need a proper rental contract.. pref with a 6 months clause just incase. 

Shall ask some more questions in the future but this is all for now. The area we are focused on is Albufeira for now as thats the only area we kind of like so far. 

We found Faro ugly and Lagos we saw over winter time and did'nt like the look at it... 

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## inconnu (Apr 11, 2012)

Rentals in Albufeira seem to have dried up somewhat.

With all my contacts I was unable to find anything suitable last December and decided to go visit my kids in Canada for a year.

But I'll be back on January 1 next year having booked a month in a resort which will hopefully give me time to find something.

But if in Albufeira. go to Rua Camilo Castelo Branco, Number 10 and ask Cath if she or any of her acquaintances knows of anything.


----------

